# best place to purchase reptiles



## Lambbosbread (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey there, been awhile since i have made a post.

i was just wondering where the best place to buy reptiles is now that RDU is shutdown ? .

im after a pair for spencers but not sure where to look. 
willing to pay 2.5k for a nice female and male. would prefer breeding age/size but not a must


----------



## ronhalling (Aug 8, 2017)

@Lambbosbread Your location might be of help in gaining the information you are after. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Lambbosbread (Aug 9, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> @Lambbosbread Your location might be of help in gaining the information you are after. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling



haha! you're 100% correct , my bad 
i live in victoria, happy to drive interstate to nsw/sa or pay for freight aswell from other states.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 9, 2017)

if i did get a spencers i'd get a baby, as i'd prefer to just have it as a pet.


----------



## Antsnest (Aug 9, 2017)

I think Facebook is probably your best bet in finding a reptile now. The Australian reptile sales group has a lot of adds go up each day. Not as good as RDU was though


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 9, 2017)

Why not post in the Wanted To Buy on here? Someone might have something you want.


----------



## Lambbosbread (Aug 10, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Why not post in the Wanted To Buy on here? Someone might have something you want.



well the post was more directed at reptile purchasing in general and then i just figured id mention what i was after



Antsnest said:


> I think Facebook is probably your best bet in finding a reptile now. The Australian reptile sales group has a lot of adds go up each day. Not as good as RDU was though



cheers mate, ill check them out



Imported_tuatara said:


> if i did get a spencers i'd get a baby, as i'd prefer to just have it as a pet.



ahh im not a huge fan off getting them when they are tiny )


----------

